# Real or false?



## Cuajarrones (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

I saw this watch on http://memoriesvintagewatches.com/product/girard-perregaux-de-dotacion-militar I lije this watch but his hands have "lumen" is a false watch?

best regards


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cuajarrones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw this watch on http://memoriesvintagewatches.com/product/girard-perregaux-de-dotacion-militar I lije this watch but his hands have "lumen" is a false watch?
> 
> best regards


 i would say the hands are replacements as generally gold hands fit gold watches , i would also doubt it is military as there are no military markings and normally military watches are fitted with solid bars between the lugs and not spring bars , although some have been adapted over the years


----------



## Cuajarrones (Oct 12, 2016)

andyclient said:


> i would say the hands are replacements as generally gold hands fit gold watches , i would also doubt it is military as there are no military markings and normally military watches are fitted with solid bars between the lugs and not spring bars , although some have been adapted over the years


 But the watch has Wehrmachtswerk Mark. This Mark only have army watch. Is true? moreover, the watch has caliber as 1130. He was army caliber. Mimo worked by him.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cuajarrones said:


> But the watch has Wehrmachtswerk Mark. This Mark only have army watch. Is true? moreover, the watch has caliber as 1130. He was army caliber. Mimo worked by him.


 Oh right ok , just the hands then , which shouldn't be a great problem if your happy with the rest


----------



## Cuajarrones (Oct 12, 2016)

andyclient said:


> Oh right ok , just the hands then , which shouldn't be a great problem if your happy with the rest


 Thank you for your reply. I like this watch but 800€ I think that is very expensive. Moreover there aren't leathers of division.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Military watches can be a minefield of fakery. Without being disrespectful to any forum member, if you really want a vintage military watch join a forum that specifically specializes in them. I've had a quick look around various sites selling GIRARD PERREGAUX military watches and no two seem to have the same case back. One forum outlined one WITH military markings as a complete fake. So be careful. There are quite a few similar style watches of similar vintage using the as1130 caliber. Be patient and the "right one" will come your way. :yes:


----------



## Cuajarrones (Oct 12, 2016)

I´m junior in vintage watches, but I think that a lot of brands prepared army models like Girard Perregaux, IWC, etc... this does not mean that this model were amy, this is so?


----------

